
Bitcoin Is More Useful Than Fiat Currency in Zimbabwe - elishagh1
http://thedashtimes.com/2016/08/10/bitcoin-useful-fiat-currency-zimbabwe/
======
doctorshady
Yeah, but the Zimbabwean GDP is basically worth the sum of a metric ton of
mustaches. You might as well be saying dirt is more useful.

